# Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks



## sssntk5 (Sep 6, 2010)

We are thinking about exchanging into Twin Peaks in August for our twenty fifth anniversary.  Most of the reviews are older.  Has anyone stayed here recently?  What kind of views does it have?  Would we need an airconditioner in August? Any other info you might want to share would be helpful. Thanks, Kathy


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 7, 2010)

The resort doesn't really have any views but there are some places within the resort which have views of the mountain. 

As far as AC, the normal high temp in Aug is between 70-80 so AC is generally not needed. 

Have a great time

______________________________________________________
PS this is copied from another thread about Whistler



Luanne said:


> We were in Whistler during late June two summers ago.  We stayed at the Twin Peaks, which was across the street from the village (but very easy walking distance) which made it very quiet.  We thought it was wonderfully charming. And since it was the year prior to the Winter Olympics, there was a lot of building activity (not in village itself) and a temporary trailer put up to get information.  We found several good restauarants and our dds did one of the ziplines.


----------

